# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Can someone help me understand my Dodecad results?

## tlangford18

Hi everyone! I'm pretty new to the whole genetic-genealogy thing and I had a couple question, or rather a more general one about using Gedmatch. 
I am a bit confused as to how to read my oracle information. Sorry if this is not the right place to post this - like I said, I'm a newbie!


Anyway, I ran the Dodecad V3 test and got these results when I clicked on Oracle-4. I'm trying to figure out what this means for me in terms of my eastern European ancestry. I'm trying to figure out exactly what makes up my eastern European ancestry. Romanian and Hungarian tend to show up in almost every test I take on Gedmatch. What does this mean?


I would really appreciate any help anyone could provide. I just feel so lost. 


Admix Results (sorted):


# Population Percent
1 West_European 49.26
2 Mediterranean 27.24
3 East_European 11.64
4 West_Asian 9.26
5 Northwest_African 1.38




Finished reading population data. 227 populations found.
12 components mode.


--------------------------------


Least-squares method.


Using 1 population approximation:
1 CEU @ 5.489141
2 N._European @ 7.291900
3 Argyll @ 7.550364
4 Orcadian @ 7.800994
5 Orkney @ 8.250000
6 German @ 8.822212
7 French @ 10.962375
8 French @ 11.240328
9 Mixed_Germanic @ 13.545633
10 Dutch @ 14.841503
11 Slovenian @ 14.908674
12 Kent @ 17.163418
13 British_Isles @ 19.224958
14 British @ 19.338110
15 Hungarians @ 19.364630
16 Cornwall @ 19.914080
17 Swedish @ 22.346523
18 Irish @ 22.538654
19 French_Basque @ 23.157198
20 Portuguese @ 23.413857


Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% N_Italian +50% Swedish @ 4.150940




Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% CEU +25% Cornwall +25% Romanians_14 @ 1.954385




Using 4 populations approximation:
1 CEU + Cornwall + Orcadian + Romanians_14 @ 1.920141
2 CEU + Kent + Orcadian + Romanians_14 @ 1.923661
3 Balkans + British_Isles + French + Argyll @ 1.926024
4 British + CEU + Orcadian + Romanians_14 @ 1.929869
5 CEU + Kent + Orkney + Romanians_14 @ 1.935258
6 Balkans + French + Kent + Argyll @ 1.943717
7 CEU + CEU + Cornwall + Romanians_14 @ 1.954385
8 Kent + Orcadian + Orcadian + Romanians_14 @ 1.959733
9 CEU + Cornwall + Orkney + Romanians_14 @ 1.963090
10 Balkans + British + French + Argyll @ 1.968033
11 British + CEU + Orkney + Romanians_14 @ 1.978905
12 British + CEU + CEU + Romanians_14 @ 1.982814
13 Kent + Orcadian + Orkney + Romanians_14 @ 1.995631
14 Balkans + Cornwall + French + Argyll @ 1.997401
15 British_Isles + CEU + Orcadian + Romanians_14 @ 2.007814
16 British_Isles + CEU + CEU + Romanians_14 @ 2.020620
17 Kent + Orkney + Orkney + Romanians_14 @ 2.039511
18 CEU + Cornwall + Romanians_14 + Argyll @ 2.043356
19 British_Isles + CEU + Orkney + Romanians_14 @ 2.046039
20 British + CEU + Romanians_14 + Argyll @ 2.049886




*************************************


Just in case it helps, here are my other Dodecad results:


World 9 Test Oracle-4 Results


Admix Results (sorted):


# Population Percent
1 Atlantic_Baltic 70.30
2 Southern 14.46
3 Caucasus_Gedrosia 12.96




Finished reading population data. 250 populations found.
9 components mode.


--------------------------------


Least-squares method.


Using 1 population approximation:
1 Hungarians @ 3.086371
2 Mixed_Germanic @ 3.973518
3 French @ 4.729035
4 Dutch @ 4.964489
5 German @ 5.567881
6 French @ 6.136600
7 CEU30 @ 6.198788
8 Cornwall @ 6.480979
9 Kent @ 6.616149
10 British @ 6.816773
11 British_Isles @ 7.883039
12 Ukranians @ 8.373895
13 Argyll @ 8.508513
14 Irish @ 8.797144
15 Orcadian @ 9.022368
16 Orkney @ 9.477574
17 Polish @ 10.476080
18 Belorussian @ 12.401111
19 Cataluna @ 13.067780
20 Russian_B @ 13.140576


Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Lithuanian +50% North_Italian @ 0.772427




Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Irish +25% Norwegian +25% O_Italian @ 0.630697




Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Swedish + O_Italian + Orcadian + Orcadian @ 0.469349
2 Swedish + O_Italian + Orcadian + Orkney @ 0.519098
3 German + Swedish + Orcadian + Tuscan @ 0.519474
4 Norwegian + O_Italian + Orcadian + Orcadian @ 0.519549
5 Irish + Swedish + O_Italian + Orkney @ 0.543948
6 Irish + German + Swedish + Tuscan @ 0.544324
7 Swedish + British_Isles + O_Italian + Orcadian @ 0.544349
8 Irish + Norwegian + O_Italian + Orcadian @ 0.544399
9 Irish + Swedish + O_Italian + Orcadian @ 0.564886
10 Irish + Swedish + British_Isles + O_Italian @ 0.569199
11 Irish + Swedish + Tuscan + CEU30 @ 0.569299
12 Swedish + Tuscan + Cornwall + Argyll @ 0.569349
13 Swedish + Tuscan + CEU30 + Argyll @ 0.569449
14 German + Swedish + TSI30 + Argyll @ 0.569474
15 French + Swedish + Bulgarian + Orcadian @ 0.587687
16 Swedish + British_Isles + O_Italian + Orkney @ 0.594098
17 Irish + Norwegian + O_Italian + Orkney @ 0.594148
18 Norwegian + O_Italian + Orkney + Argyll @ 0.594298
19 Irish + French + Swedish + Bulgarian @ 0.599659
20 Bulgarian + Lithuanian + Orcadian + Cataluna @ 0.616972


K7-B Test Oracle-4 Results


Admix Results (sorted):


# Population Percent
1 Atlantic_Baltic 70.80
2 Southern 15.12
3 West_Asian 12.61




Finished reading population data. 223 populations found.
7 components mode.


--------------------------------


Least-squares method.


Using 1 population approximation:
1 Hungarians @ 2.653286
2 Mixed_Germanic @ 4.584156
3 German @ 5.121539
4 French @ 5.475845
5 Cornwall @ 5.644739
6 French @ 6.005655
7 CEU30 @ 6.273212
8 Dutch @ 6.307850
9 Kent @ 6.384605
10 English @ 6.851571
11 British @ 8.294640
12 British_Isles @ 8.520178
13 Irish @ 8.568786
14 Ukranians @ 8.700620
15 Argyll @ 8.761935
16 Orcadian @ 9.079863
17 Mixed_Slav @ 9.769267
18 Orkney @ 9.814892
19 Polish @ 11.556197
20 Norwegian @ 12.658312


Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Lithuanians +50% North_Italian @ 0.987924




Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% CEU30 +25% Mixed_Slav +25% N_Italian @ 0.000000




Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Argyll + Belorussian + Hungarians + North_Italian @ 0.000000
2 Argyll + Bulgarian + Cataluna + Lithuanians @ 0.000000
3 Argyll + Bulgarians + French + Norwegian @ 0.000000
4 Argyll + C_Italian + Norwegian + Swedish @ 0.000000
5 Argyll + Cornwall + N_Italian + Ukranians @ 0.000000
6 Argyll + Dutch + North_Italian + Ukranians @ 0.000000
7 Argyll + French + Norwegian + Romanians @ 0.000000
8 Argyll + French + Norwegian + Romanians @ 0.000000
9 Argyll + German + Mixed_Slav + North_Italian @ 0.000000
10 Argyll + German + North_Italian + Ukranians @ 0.000000
11 Argyll + German + Norwegian + O_Italian @ 0.000000
12 Argyll + Lithuanians + Romanians + Spaniards @ 0.000000
13 Argyll + Mixed_Germanic + Mixed_Slav + North_Italian @ 0.000000
14 Belorussian + British + British + Tuscan @ 0.000000
15 Belorussian + British + Hungarians + N_Italian @ 0.000000
16 Belorussian + British + Irish + Tuscan @ 0.000000
17 Belorussian + British + Kent + O_Italian @ 0.000000
18 Belorussian + British_Isles + Hungarians + N_Italian @ 0.000000
19 Belorussian + Hungarians + Irish + North_Italian @ 0.000000
20 Belorussian + Hungarians + North_Italian + Orcadian @ 0.000000






K12B-4 Test Oracle -4 Results (no Romanian here, but Hungarian, as usual)


Admix Results (sorted):


# Population Percent
1 North_European 40.85
2 Atlantic_Med 38.35
3 Caucasus 9.55
4 Gedrosia 9.08




Finished reading population data. 223 populations found.
12 components mode.


--------------------------------


Least-squares method.


Using 1 population approximation:
1 Mixed_Germanic @ 4.991512
2 Dutch @ 6.893645
3 French @ 7.385003
4 Kent @ 7.755921
5 French @ 7.920487
6 CEU30 @ 8.191336
7 English @ 8.355354
8 German @ 9.386335
9 British_Isles @ 9.825450
10 Cornwall @ 9.874163
11 British @ 10.410616
12 Argyll @ 11.257118
13 Irish @ 11.610061
14 Orcadian @ 11.845013
15 Orkney @ 11.954668
16 Hungarians @ 16.157070
17 Norwegian @ 16.982864
18 Swedish @ 18.875645
19 Cataluna @ 21.183664
20 Galicia @ 21.538187


Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% French +50% German @ 2.813939




Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% British +25% Bulgarians +25% Kent @ 1.550286




Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Bulgarians + Cornwall + Cornwall + Kent @ 1.283329
2 Bulgarians + CEU30 + Cornwall + Cornwall @ 1.297654
3 Bulgarians + Cornwall + Cornwall + English @ 1.301852
4 Bulgarian + Cornwall + Cornwall + Kent @ 1.364783
5 British + Bulgarians + Cornwall + Kent @ 1.386409
6 Bulgarian + CEU30 + Cornwall + Cornwall @ 1.395193
7 Bulgarian + Cornwall + Cornwall + English @ 1.404187
8 British + Bulgarians + CEU30 + Cornwall @ 1.430751
9 Bulgarians + Cornwall + Cornwall + Cornwall @ 1.434634
10 British + Bulgarians + Cornwall + English @ 1.456327
11 British + Bulgarians + Cornwall + Cornwall @ 1.493540
12 British + Bulgarian + Cornwall + Kent @ 1.509821
13 Bulgarian + Cornwall + Cornwall + Cornwall @ 1.520416
14 Argyll + Bulgarians + Cornwall + Cornwall @ 1.521965
15 Bulgarians + Cornwall + Kent + Kent @ 1.526418
16 Bulgarians + Cornwall + Irish + Kent @ 1.537240
17 British + British + Bulgarians + Kent @ 1.550286
18 Argyll + Bulgarians + Cornwall + Kent @ 1.552112
19 British + Bulgarian + CEU30 + Cornwall @ 1.563494
20 Argyll + Mixed_Germanic + Norwegian + Tuscan @ 1.563760








Also, is there a good test to take to analyse my west Asian ancestry? AncestryDNA picked up some Caucasian ancestry.

----------


## Carlos

No te ha hecho caso nadie, pobre.

----------


## Duarte

> No te ha hecho caso nadie, pobre.


Hello Carlos. 
Well, I recomend that he abandon the DODECAD project and use the following GEDmach calcuculators of MDLP and Eurogenes projects:
MDLP K16 Modern, Eurogenes K13 or Eurogenes EUtest V2 K15. 
Saludos desde Brasil.
Duarte

----------


## Carlos

[CITA = Duarte; 565499] Hola Carlos. 
Bueno, le recomiendo que abandone el proyecto DODECAD y utilice los siguientes calculadores GEDmach de los proyectos MDLP y Eurogenes: 
MDLP K16 Modern, Eurogenes K13 o Eurogenes EUtest V2 K15. 
Saludos desde Brasil. 
Duarte [/ QUOTE]

I have published my results, you will see them and you will tell me what you think. regards

----------


## Duarte

> [CITA = Duarte; 565499] Hola Carlos. 
> Bueno, le recomiendo que abandone el proyecto DODECAD y utilice los siguientes calculadores GEDmach de los proyectos MDLP y Eurogenes: 
> MDLP K16 Modern, Eurogenes K13 o Eurogenes EUtest V2 K15. 
> Saludos desde Brasil. 
> Duarte [/ QUOTE]
> 
> I have published my results, you will see them and you will tell me what you think. regards


Hello Carlos,
Its ethnicity is typically Iberian and you should not worry too much about the 43% share of western and central Europe.


Remember that part of Andalusia was occupied by the Swabians, mainly to the west, that, later, were replaced by the Visigoths and Andalusia was part of Kingdom of Visigoths until Arab invasion of the Iberian Peninsula. Before the consolidation of the Kingdom of the Visigoths, much of what is the coast of Andalusia was part of the Byzantine Empire


The Swabians originated from the region between the Elbe and Oder rivers in present-day Germany. The Goths were a Germanic people originating from the southern regions of Scandinavia and the Visigoths were one of two branches in which the Goths were divided. Nothing abnormal that you have inherited a sizable percentage of germanic DNA (43%). Genes mingle at random. Just as you have inherited much DNA from the Germanic invaders, other relatives of you may have inherited much less. Natural.


Simply put, for me, you are 100% Iberian, ethnically divided as follows:
41% of the Iberian natives;
43% of Germanic invaders (Suevos, Goths and Visigoths and, perhaps, even Vandals);
10% of Byzantine origin (southeast of europe)
4% Berber (ancient - 6000 years ago - and medieval - 8th century after Christ);
2% background noise.
Warm greetings.
Duarte

----------

